# tablets..?



## jlm25 (Jul 25, 2016)

I was curious if anyone has experience making tablets? I have tried googling any information and I can't come up with anything.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 25, 2016)

Not exactly sure what your looking to do,  but startup is quite expensive.  Your basic single punch press is going to run you at least $1600, and that's one at a time


----------



## Sully (Jul 26, 2016)

Might be easier and cheaper to go with capsules instead of tablets.


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Not exactly sure what your looking to do,  but startup is quite expensive.  Your basic single punch press is going to run you at least $1600, and that's one at a time



Wow - $1,600
I have to check these out
Sounds like there is some good money in making the punch press
Must be more to it the what I am thinking


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

Just looked them up
WOW
go with capsules like Sully said
Magnus- can it be done with a hammer and some kind of punch?
LOL


----------



## finewayne (Jul 27, 2016)

I think you need a good tutor to do that and the cost to make that is so high


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 27, 2016)

squatster said:


> Just looked them up
> WOW
> go with capsules like Sully said
> Magnus- can it be done with a hammer and some kind of punch?
> LOL


I just use this.  Go big or go home!


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that press for 1/4 pound or 1/2 pounders


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 2, 2016)

Not to mention ( yes I know I'm overly cautious) that if anything did go wrong someday and LE found a pill press in your house or business you may as well just bend over and , well you get the picture I'm sure....AR....


----------



## big_rich (Aug 2, 2016)

Why not just go with oral suspension. Much more accurate and very cheap route.


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 12, 2016)

you should a machine qo make the tablets


----------



## meterman5 (Jan 17, 2017)

Been told you lose a lot of product while making tablets. Plus if you don't get the binders right they can go to extremes of crumbling in your hand or not dissolving in the stomach. I believe years ago IP said to crush his tabs.


----------



## sodzl (Jan 25, 2017)

i heard tablet/pill presses are tracked by the DEA


----------

